# Blind for umm - hefty people



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

I have seen discussions about blinds but I was wondering what might be the best blind for a person that is "hefty". Whenever I look at the blinds I wonder if they will really stand up to a big person.


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

Destroyer by Gooseview- I'm 6-1 3 bills. Room and nothing to go wrong.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Elimnator Legacy is made for big guys. But I dont know if they still make them.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Final Approach Pro-Guide, i'm 6'1 250lbs I can fit myself, my girlfriend, a shotgun, and a dog in it. I can't hunt with her in it, but still it's big enough to fit us all!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

wtrfl

If you all fit and your not hunting is there something the rest of us should know? oke:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

FA Pro Guide!

6-2 300# and I have more than enough room in mine.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

It's just a little to crowded to hunt with all of us in there, but on slow days we kick the dog out and she can hop in my blind!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

IMO the Avery Migrator is the way to go for big blinds.


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

Final Approach Elimnator Legacy it is made for the big people.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Avery Migrator is the way to go. I saw the Moorhead Scheels had all the avery blinds on sale the other day.


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

I ended up buying an Avery Migrator because #1 it is big an #2, it was what Cabela's had in stock during their 25% off sale!I bought the blind and the cover for $275.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thats a pretty good price for both the cover and the blind.


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

Since I purchased $300 worth of stuff total, I got a $75 gift certificate back and used that on shells the same day so it was a good purchase. I have it put together and it seems pretty roomy and usable. I just hope I get a chance to use it this year! Anyone chasing snows and want an extra gun!!

One question for you blind users, do you let the gun stick out just a little bit for optimal shoulder position or do you have it pulled competely out of view.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

in my finisher i usually leave the barrel sticking out a little bit under the door. it can be difficult to get the gun up if it's completly concealed.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

My dad, Field Hunter, uses an eliminator and is 6-8. I know that the leg room is a little short for him. As far as length, he fits better in a Finisher because of the bag style on the end seems to have a little more leg room.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Keep the barrel sticking out. Faster exit and alot safer!!


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

wildfowlers outfitters in st paul.i have the # if you need it.i paid 200.00 for mine and i am 6 ft 2- 350 lbs 30 inches across the shoulders and it fits me fine. :sniper:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Zach, He might fit better in the other blind, but you should see him try and get out of it after the hunt. I thought Ron and I were going to have to get a damn crane out there on Sunday to extract him.!!!  :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

After the hunt in the field that "I" had to find yet again. Thinking about adding another guy or two that knows how to scout.....what a shoot Sunday! Good thing you or Ron didn't scout.

I bought a finisher this year to use also...Finisher has a little more leg room....the Eliminator has more body room and I find it's a little easier to open up and shoot from. Both work well.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You know, If you actually had a job I would feel guilty about you scouting "most" of the time.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

> You know, If you actually had a job I would feel guilty about you scouting "most" of the time.


Laughin my *** off!! :lol: :lol: Whenever you guys need a GOOD spot don't hesitate to call the young guys.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Next time I want Tyler to shoot my limit I will be sure and call Zach!!!!

:wink: :wink: 

Just kiddin' Tyler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

This will be my second season in my finisher blind and I would not have it any other way. I have hunted out of the final approach pro guide blinds and I would much rather prefer to hunt out of my finisher any day of the week.
!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

I would still like to hear your reasons turkishgold11!!!!!
why is the finisher better????? :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------

